# Your Breaking Point



## meohme (Apr 2, 2014)

What was your breaking point in deciding to divorce. Was reconciliation out of the question? And if you could change things would you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thjor (Feb 18, 2014)

When he lied straight to my face in front of other people I knew even though he wanted the divorce that was my turning point.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

It was the fight we had the weekend I buried my brother. He didn't come with me to my home town and we ended up in a fight over the phone. I hung up and knew there was no coming back emotionally from that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Doubling and tripling down on lies rather then deal with our relationship and life like an adult.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Always told myself that if she came to her senses and made an attempt to repair our marriage before the OM dumped her I would try. If she was dumb enough to stick it out till she got tossed she was “beyond hope” to me as I would never be able to trust her motives if she tried to come back after that.

She was dumb enough! I knew a few days before she got official walking papers from OM. He told my friends so I knew it was coming. Day she got tossed she sent me a text for something out of the house, I asked how apartment hunting was going. She never answered and we have not communicated since. 

She had already filed but to me that was the point of no return.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I haven't had mine yet. But I feel like it's coming.


----------



## meohme (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I feel that I have reached my point, but I find myself feeling bad because he is trying and I have been cold. I feel like it's a cycle, and then I give in and it starts all over again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFPhoenix (Dec 24, 2013)

My breaking point was on Thanksgiving Day. I asked her to fully commit to working on us and caught her talking to POSOM on Facebook. And i've been happier now than I have been in a very long time.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Discovering his girlfriends and that he had been taking them to our vacation home. Oh, and discovering a trail of events that went from ten years ago to the current time.

 Yeah, no second thoughts on divorcing that *******.


----------



## CrazyBeautiful1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmm, I've had several breaking points...

The most recent, his focus on defending the OW (plural) rather than focusing on saving our M. When I told him to give up his OW or get out of my house, he never came home from work...

That pretty much made me realize that he isn't worth my time. I've given up on trying to salvage our M and am proceeding with the D papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It was a long, slow process. Too many years of increasing frustration with a mostly sexless marriage, increasing levels of disrespect and distance, increasing unwillingness to even try to fix things. We'd talked about divorce for years.

Finally, I announced I was done and was indeed divorcing her. She made a halfhearted effort to reconcile, but it was really an empty gesture, and I didn't believe it anyway. I was truly done, and had no intention of giving her another chance.

I wouldn't change anything, except if I could go back and make the decision to divorce her after our first year together, I would. My life improved dramatically as soon as I moved out, and has only gotten better since.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

He promised to not keep ratting me out to our son when I did something he disapproved of. And ONCE again he lent our son his Visa card, after we agreed he would not do this. 
Instead of just keeping the disagreement between the two of us he lay on the sofa downstairs with a blanket over his head. Son 'forced' him to admit what he was upset about. Then our son attacked me and cussed me out for 'not trusting him' with his dad's credit card. 

Too much backstabbing and triangulation to bear. 

That coupled with his unruly dog who he refused to train jumping on me prompting me to put my hand up to protect myself. He announced in a loud voice so the kids could hear it 'YOU just punched my dog in the head'. Since the kids love the dogs naturally he knew this would make me look horrible.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

When, after six months of going to church and marriage counseling together, she replied to an old issue the same way...I stopped fighting for the marriage and left it to her to fight for. She didn't. She mailed me the paperwork, I asked is this what you want, and she said yes. I said ok, hope you find peace and happiness.

I was devastated, but I've grown, learned, and evolved in my thinking very quickly. I know my divorce was scriptural; that I tried to save the relationship, but she wanted out-so there's nothing to grieve; I've been liberated and freed. No longer unequally yoked.

Now I'm praying that the next 25 days pass quickly, so my divorce will be legal and final under Caesar. I've met a wonderful Christian woman and she's told me that she believes in her heart that I am ready to move on. And I am.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

2 years after discovering some evidence of on EA / online affair. Afther 2 years of marital counseling and individual therapy. After 2 years of her professing her love to me and claiming she wouldn't be able to function without me. After 2 years of her having great make up sex and telling me how I fit her perfect and am the only one for her.

After 2 years of all that, finding out she was having multiple physical affairs behind my back that whole time. I now realize that she will say anything you want to hear. Be anyone you want her to be. And she will do that for anyone, not just me.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

When i noticed money was missing, and that the respect/sex/comuncation was missing. No fighting/talking, just got the D papers rdy and thru her a$$ out..


----------



## Rockyroad (May 21, 2014)

To many lies! When my suspicions of his bisexuality began it was way too late. I should have follow my intuition when the deceit started...The only thing I don't regret are my kids!

Lies ruin relationships!

He inappropriately touched our daughter, that is the number one reason. I should have left then.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

honcho said:


> Day she got tossed she sent me a text for something out of the house, I asked how apartment hunting was going. She never answered and we have not communicated since.


Sorry for your pain but this type of free revenge is so classic! 

I hope you do not mind while I laugh to the point of peeing on myself.


----------

